# Another exhaust thread



## daveym_sir (Nov 14, 2016)

Hey guys sorry I've searched a lot and can't find what I'm looking for, have an r33 gtr and upgrading to -9 turbos atm, now the car has a blitz nur spec rx exhaust on it and it's far too quiet for me. I'm looking for something louder and bigger that won't cost me a fortune.

Looking up on the blitz but spec r but it's the same size, Is 80mm exhaust too restrictive? 

Tomei ti and kakimoto n1+ are both 90mm but apparently near unbearable.

Any other suggestions? Cheers


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

I recently fit the tomei ti yes is loud but on the same way so freaking good (if this make sense) I personally find if just driving on lower rpm is not really that loud but like I said once on boost sounds very nice. sorry can't comment on blitz never had one!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

My advice is to forget your traditional JDM route. Get a place to make you a custom set up using twin 70/75mm pipes back of the elbows with two silencers per each bank. You could add in an X pipe to help with gas scavenging/pulse balancing. This setup will work far better than a single 80/90mm.


----------



## Giò (May 15, 2019)

Kakimoto - Amuse are the best (a bit noisy, yes), or custom Ti 90 or 100.


----------



## REsuperG (Feb 20, 2015)

Giò said:


> Kakimoto - Amuse are the best (a bit noisy, yes), or custom Ti 90 or 100.


+1 I love Kakimoto. If you want to be a big boy run no resonator.


----------



## Ares (Jul 9, 2013)

If you want loud (ffs why?) Go with a Kakimoto exhaust.
Kakimoto part N31352 (nengun.com) runs a 90mm pipe to a 152mm tip (which is massive)
Couple that with a De-cat and your car will likely be so loud you'll get noise complaints from us here in NZ.
Not to mention here in NZ the cops would defect the vehicle for being too loud.
Enjoy!


----------



## REsuperG (Feb 20, 2015)

Ares said:


> If you want loud (ffs why?) Go with a Kakimoto exhaust.
> Kakimoto part N31352 (nengun.com) runs a 90mm pipe to a 152mm tip (which is massive)
> Couple that with a De-cat and your car will likely be so loud you'll get noise complaints from us here in NZ.
> Not to mention here in NZ the cops would defect the vehicle for being too loud.
> Enjoy!


Kakimoto Racing GT1.0Z Racing Exhaust System - BNR32 HCR32 HNR32 - RHDJapan

This badboy right here is the real deal.


----------



## Ares (Jul 9, 2013)

REsuperG said:


> Kakimoto Racing GT1.0Z Racing Exhaust System - BNR32 HCR32 HNR32 - RHDJapan
> 
> This badboy right here is the real deal.


The headaches i got from the 4.25" tip on my GT-T (Kakimoto N1, 4.25" tip) were so so bad i ended up putting an Apex'i active tail silencer on the damn thing.
I could literally be heard about 3-4km from my flat.
Just awful.


----------



## Giò (May 15, 2019)

REsuperG said:


> Kakimoto Racing GT1.0Z Racing Exhaust System - BNR32 HCR32 HNR32 - RHDJapan
> 
> This badboy right here is the real deal.


Except for custom titanium the gt1.0z is probably the best on the market


----------



## Ares (Jul 9, 2013)

Giò said:


> Except for custom titanium the gt1.0z is probably the best on the market


Guy's requirement was LOUD not light.
Kakimoto is where it's at for loud RB's.


----------

